# Anti Graffiti Coating?



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

*Painting over Anti Graffiti Coating?*

Looked at a project today where an "anti graffiti coating" had been applied to previously painted metal siding. The building owner doesn't know the name of the product that was applied, only that it failed. Apparently they hired a company to apply this product only to have it look uneven and unsightly. This company tried to remove it by power washing it on 3 or 4 separate occasions and then gave up and stuck her with the results. This was about 5 years ago and what's left is a fibrous mess that is bare in some areas and clumpy in others.

I've never painted over any anti graffiti products before and frankly I'm not sure that you can. I'm thinking the only way to do this, without the possibility of whatever I put on falling off, is to sand blast the product off and re-prime the metal. Anyone have experience removing or painting over any type of anti graffiti paint/coating?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

was it a sacrificial or non-sacrificial anti-graffiti coating?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

You can take it of by shooting lacquer thinner on it and power washing it of immediately. Try a sample area 1st. We did the same deal but it was on block come out fine. But we re coated with AG.
Why a painter would apply that on metal is beyond me. AG is meant for porous surfaces such as brick.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Just for sh!ts and grins, try a roto tip backed with a 3,000 psi pressure washer.


----------



## scpainting (Sep 13, 2008)

Blast it...blasting corrugrated steel removes gaffitti (blasting is always the answer)


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

the metal is too thin to blast. 

I spoke with the SW rep and had him take a look at it. With the customer's approval we're going to try a chemical stripper called Peel Away 7. Apparently this will eat the stink off a skunk. Anyone have experience with it?

_PEEL AWAY® 7 is an environmentally safe paint remover that has been specifically formulated to remove high strength chemically resistant coatings i.e. epoxies, urethanes, chlorinated rubber, elastomeric, aluminum, vinyl's, mastics automobile paints and marine coatings. There is NO methylene chloride or caustic or any other flammable solvent in the product. PEEL AWAY® 7 has been used on large industrial applications to remove epoxy and urethane coats from metal and masonry surfaces including marine and aerospace. PEEL AWAY® 7 can be used with or without the PEEL AWAY® paper._

Spec sheet: http://www.dumondchemicals.com/html/data-sheets/PA7data sheet.6.16.06_7808.pdf


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

Peel-Away 7 is crazy! I think that it can take everything off of anything. I would bet you $$$ that it will take that anti-graffiti coating. It's pretty expensive, though.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't know if anyone was curious how this turned out so here's an update! 

Long story short; We didn't get the job! lol. I gave her our price to strip, wash, prime, and paint the 100'x16' metal siding & trim and she was sticker shocked. She called the original painters who applied the gunk 4 years ago and had them take a look at it. They came out, called the SW rep and argued with him for a while. Those painters lied to the owner and told her the SW rep said it would be fine just to "scrape it off with a wire brush and slap a couple coats of A-100" over it, which the rep adamantly denies. I just got off the phone with her and she ended up hiring those same guys to "take care of it", as she says, for $700... and warranty it! I warned her and wished her the best with them, but I ain't touchin it!


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

People are unbelievable


----------

